# My Little Corner of Coffee



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Eyup all that's bothered... 'ere's my setup. Just got this done so be nice... it's very much a work in progress.

It's missing the knockbox I'm making at the moment... just putting a finnish on it and it should be done tomorrow... I'll get a pic up then but couldn't wait to share... the setup's very humble but it's mine.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking forward to the DIY knockbox. Please do post that. I think you might inspire me!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

JayMac said:


> Looking forward to the DIY knockbox. Please do post that. I think you might inspire me!


And me.. Keep meaning to knock one up but never get round to it..


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rhys said:


> And me.. Keep meaning to knock one up but never get round to it..


I see what you did there


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Gotta love the Old Skool gage badge


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr O said:


> I see what you did there


You sir have a filthy mind.. and I applaud you for it









..btw I said knock one up not knock one out


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rhys said:


> You sir have a filthy mind.. and I applaud you for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sir.... Are the filthy minded one.

I was referencing your 'knock' comment when you were talking about a knock box / knock out drawer.

please explain your interpretation to the forum


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Nice little corner .


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Sooo... here's the completed (for now) set up... not gonna add anything more to it for the time being... very happy with it and I just want to enjoy some coffe now before I start faffing again!


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Some more of the knockbox... still not ready for active service yet as I need to cover my own shoddy workmanship with many thick layers of danish oil to make it watertight!














































Enjoy!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, nice wood working skills. Are those dove tails hand done or have you used a dove tail jig ?

Does it not need some form of knock bar or are you intending to just knock the portafilter on the edge. A bar or replaceable section might be advisable as I would think the constant knocking would damage the wood eventually.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> Wow, nice wood working skills. Are those dove tails hand done or have you used a dove tail jig ?
> 
> Does it not need some form of knock bar or are you intending to just knock the portafilter on the edge. A bar or replaceable section might be advisable as I would think the constant knocking would damage the wood eventually.


Thanks man... I am quite pleased with the result! All done using hand tools. You are spot on with the knock bar. It does need something. The thing is that this started out as an excuse to practice my woodworking skills and became a knockbox in the process when I realised that I was basically gonna end up with a box and then all my coffee gear materialised. What I have to decide now is do I add the bar to this one or do I start again with some nice oak (this one is from some bits of construction grade shity spruce) and a piece of solid brass or copper bar semi inlaid into one corner? decisions decisions...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hand done.. wow, those joints are tight! Much better than anything I managed in woodworking classes at school.

As far a knock bar, I don't think metal is the way to go. You don't want to damage the lip of the basket when you knock it. I'd probably just go for a thick piece of dowel that dropped into a slot on the top so could be replace as and when needed and also removed when I wanted to empty the box. If you can find some rubber sheet to wrap it in then even better.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## BeanThereDoneThat (Apr 20, 2015)

I run a little independent coffee shop in Germany, (originally from the UK) and we get a lot of expats in here because all of our staff are English speaking (and French too of-course) Unfortunately nobody is particularly skilled when it comes to computers. I want to create a website for customers, and i've already got myself a domain and a host. (1&1) does anyone know any decent web architects from the UK that can work remotely?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thought you lived in Germany?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As for knock boxes, my Motta one uses a length of threaded bar with shiny tapped blobs on the ends, and a heavy rubber tube with an outside diameter the same as a 2p piece. I think wooden dowel would not take the strain of being repeatedly struck unless it was pretty hefty. It also has a foam base to reduce the shock/noise.

If I could change one thing I would move the bar further forward or back: its position in the centre means that the puck gets held in place by the knock bar while you're trying to knock it out! With a square design like your lovely box you could move it a bit further back so you could hit just the end of the filter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BeanThereDoneThat (Apr 20, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Thought you lived in Germany?


I do







It's edited now. I'll not bore you with the history of places i've lived----hense the mix up. But I appreciate you keeping me in line


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Danish oil.... I thought you were going to go with Finnish?

Nice craftsmanship there btw!


----------

